# Firmen, die S5 Baugruppen verkaufen



## Rainer_Eifel (1 April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand Firmen benennen, die neue / überholte oder alternative E/A Baugruppen für Siemens S5 verkaufen?

Interessant sind aktuell Analog-Baugruppen.

Ich möchte mich schon jetzt für ein rasches Feedback bedanken 

Viele Grüße aus der Eifel

Rainer


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 April 2009)

hallo,
eichler, link oben in der werbung.


----------



## Markus (1 April 2009)

ich habe alle unsere baugruppen auf http://www.s5-shop.com/ gelistet.

ist aber noch nicht offiziell und absolute BETA!
wenn du was findest kontaktierst du mich am besten direkt damit wir die preise und die bedingungen klären können.

lass dich nicht von den preisen erschrecken, das sind großteils die originalen listenpreise.

Markus Uhl
0177 7002072
markus.uhl@uhltronix.com


----------



## INST (2 April 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben auch schon hier gekauft.

http://www.sps-baugruppen.de/

Gruß
INST


----------



## Rainer_Eifel (2 April 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## SebastianLicht (2 April 2009)

Hallo wir kaufen momentan bei ibh funzt eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## riesermauf (3 April 2009)

Für Österreich:  http://www.softwerk.at/


----------



## Rudi (3 April 2009)

Rainer_Eifel schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand Firmen benennen, die neue / überholte oder alternative E/A Baugruppen für Siemens S5 verkaufen?
> 
> ...



Evtl. mal genaue Typenbezeichnung nennen.
In so manchem Lager liegen da noch welche und sind evtl. übrig.


----------



## Andy_speedy (4 April 2009)

ein paar hätte ich auch noch da.
Was wird denn genau benötigt?


----------



## wincc (4 April 2009)

ein paar?

ich hab den ganzen keller voll =)


----------



## Question_mark (8 April 2009)

*Gebrauchte S5 Baugruppen*

Hallo,

von mir auch noch einen Tip für S5 und S7 Baugruppen :

http://www.ludwigs-informationselektronik.de/epages/61801851.sf

Kann ich mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 April 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> von mir auch noch einen Tip für S5 und S7 Baugruppen :
> 
> http://www.ludwigs-informationselektronik.de/epages/61801851.sf
> 
> Kann ich mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen.



Dieses Bild oben auf der Webseite:







verpflichtet natürlich auch zu S5 Knoff Hoff.


----------



## Question_mark (9 April 2009)

*Boaah, bist Du t(r)oll*

Hallo,



			
				Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Bild oben auf der Webseite:



Was Du aus einem zufällig ausgewähltem Bild aus der Website ableitest, ist so ziemlich sch..egal und auch dämlich. Der Händler ist mir seit vielen Jahren persönlich bekannt, seriös, ehrlich und auch bei Problemen sehr kulant. Und genau deshalb habe ich diese Empfehlung hier im Thread gepostet. Also für die Leute, die seriöse und vertrauenswürdige Händler für gebrauchte S5 und S7 Baugruppen suchen. 
Dein Beitrag war da ziemlich überflüssig, wenn auch vielleicht witzig gemeint...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (9 April 2009)

@qm
also ich fand seinen beitrag witziger wie deinen... 
1. ist das bild echt mal genial
2. sollst du erst dann alternativen posten wenn alle meine baugruppen weg sind...


----------



## Question_mark (9 April 2009)

*???*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> 2. sollst du erst dann alternativen posten wenn alle meine baugruppen weg sind...



Ich greife dann mal vor : 

http://www.sps-baugruppen.de/

oder 

http://www.wallerath.com/

Nur mal als weitere Beispiele, alle kann ich empfehlen. Und wenn Du Dir mal endlich die Mühe machen würdest, Deine Preise an den Markt anzupassen und nicht nur einfach zu schiessen, naja, wer weiss.... 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (9 April 2009)

was heist endlich?
wenn du zeit dafür hast kannste das ja gerne machen!


----------



## Question_mark (9 April 2009)

*Isch hann kinn Zig*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> was heist endlich?
> wenn du zeit dafür hast kannste das ja gerne machen!



Zeit dafür habe ich erst im Juli a.d. 2009, vielleicht ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rudi (10 April 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> @qm
> also ich fand seinen beitrag witziger wie deinen...
> 1. ist das bild echt mal genial



Ich finde qm seinen Beitrag auch witziger. Wenn das schon nicht mehr erlaubt ist !?


----------

